# Look what the Germans are up too "PE-RT"



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.plasticpipe.org/pdf/pe_rt_new_class_polyethylene.pdf

http://www.friatec.com/content/Germ...ni/100/en_Friathermuni_ASafeSystem_930085.pdf

Looks very similar to Viega's "fosta pex" Pex-Al-Pex system but supposedly has better life expectancy. Love the tin coated, color coded, sealed and pre-sleeved press fittings.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.friatec.com/content/Germ..._Friathermuni_PlanningInstallation_930063.pdf


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

So if I say I think they are promising, then what:
1. Ive forgotten Germany lost the war
2. Europe is a socialist wimp ridden society that cant abide solid plumbing
3. What do you expect from a country whose biggest holiday is Oktoberfest
4. The world is going down in a handbasket with Germany leading the charge

One thing is for sure--if they had the lawyers we have here over there there would be a longer research and testing period.
They look cool.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What do you make of the DWV system in the videos? Seems like it's all wet vented? Anyone from Europe that wants to spill the beans?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess this is their cpvc system?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The same company makes a multi layer PVC drain system for sound attenuation.

Looks really cool. No added plasticizers.

http://www.durapipe.co.uk/PDF/5/Friaphon technical brochure (June 07).pdf

http://www.durapipe.co.uk/PDF/5/Friaphon promotional brochure.pdf


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I am told sharkbite as we call it is by no means new technology, in fact the germans proved it to be successful almost 20 years ago.?. Anyone know if it is true? Info came from elkhart rep. Looks like a sharkbite type system. If anything... it is prettier than propress


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was actually more interested in the press system they have.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Germany was using pvc piping water main PRE WWII.:yes:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Can you imagine trying to make time on a job like the lab coat gentleman? If I saw my crew doing that there would be a meeting.
Ever notice that the Germans(Im 1/2) have a very low tolerance for mistakes.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I wish the USA was that way. Maybe we would have more car companies doing well:whistling2:


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> I wish the USA was that way. Maybe we would have more car companies doing well:whistling2:


You mean giving out good effort awards when people make mistakes isn't the answer?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Protech said:


> I wish the USA was that way. Maybe we would have more car companies doing well:whistling2:


Why do it well with a free cash reserve on hand when ever you want it.


----------

